
Just b/c of a submit on HN 1 year ago, 2000+ people use this tool every month. - JRambo
http://www.mytextarea.com
======
JRambo
1 year ago, I made a simple online text editor and only shared it on HN.

Now, over 2000 folks use myTextarea every month :)

Last months analytics: 2,078 visitors 34.3% returning visitors 65.7% new
visitors 61.9% search traffic 31.2% direct traffic 6.8% referral traffic

~~~
RutZap
This is pretty cool, congratulations!

First of all, I have a question: how do you store the users' text? Do you
store it on your server (a db) or is is local storage/cookies or something
like that?

And some feedback: I would make the little save icon slightly bigger (probably
have the size in %).

~~~
JRambo
Thanks for your reply. The the users' text is saved with HTML5's local
storage.

------
rbchv
I need to be able to use a monospaced font.

~~~
JRambo
Might make that possible, soon.

~~~
rbchv
And an even better feature would be monospaced font + code coloring. I bet
there is some open-source lib that could do that.

------
rly_ItsMe
Maybe I'm too stupid but I don't really get an use case for that 'tool'.

~~~
codfrantic
I know one: When I have some text from a website or a document with markup, I
always paste it to Notepad++ and copy it again before I put it in a document.
This way Word or Powerpoint or something isn't messing with existing
formatting or anything(I know there are many options to paste without markup
and so on but to me, this is just easiest :-) )

It keeping track of number of words / characters is not bad either ^_^.

I'll remember this if I'm ever on a machine without the option to install
Notepad++ or something :)

~~~
ominous
Personally, I just paste it either to the URL bar or with ctrl+shift+v
(Chrome, Chromium) into a text field (thinking browser, writing an email)

ctrl+shift+v doesn't work with Google Hangouts, thought.

